# Looking for a great new Climber.



## Sand ridge gang (Jun 11, 2007)

I have taken many of beautiful Naps in my summitt viper. I have total confidence and it is 5 years old now and still better than most in my opinion.

easy to carry and easy to get up and down. and it will handle good size trees.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

I have the Viper SS for gun season and the Bushmaster (essentially the Viper without the bar in front) for archery. Can't beat them.


----------



## mmac1318 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a Summit bullet it is basically the viper but it folds flat. It is very comfortable and nice to sit in but I dont really like the cable system. It is kinda noisy and hard to adjust if the tree really narrows at the top.( I usually climb pretty high with my climbers) I kinda wish I bought a lone wolf instead or better yet just wish I had both. Summit for all day comfort and lone wolf for the few hr stands.


----------



## Bobberboy (Nov 19, 2005)

I like the lone wolf sit and climb for long walks thru thick stuff and will bite into just about any tree in the woods,and super quite to climb with, summit viper nice for gun season and long sittings, short walks,


----------



## c-smitty (Jan 31, 2010)

Used a friends tree walker pro mag last year a few times and bought my own this years awesome stand. Very light 18 lbs and large platform and very comfortable. Thing bites into trees like crazy treewalker.com.


----------

